# Used western mount for Wrangler



## Tahoe96Ss (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a used western snow plow mount for sale. I was told it came off a 94 wrangler if any one is ineterested you can email me [email protected]


----------



## chuckyj95 (Dec 31, 2007)

sent you of a E-mail


----------

